# Childhood Cancer Research



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi friends. You know my story about my little man Adam and I am on a crusade to end childhood cancer so other parents never have to experience the heartache of loosing a child. Government has cut funding in the past and a new act is soon to be presented in Congress.

Cure Search is an organization our hospital, Janet Weiss Children's Hospital and other childhood cancer hospitals use. If you have a moment visit this link and fill out a form to ask your representative to vote for the Conquer Childhood Cancer Act.

http://capwiz.com/curesearch/home/

Thanks from the bottom of my heart. 

LOL. Rita


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,
Thank you for letting me know about this site, I have filled out the form and asked my representatives to vote for the Conquer Childhood Cancer Act. Please let me know if I can do more. LOL Lynn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, My emails have been sent!! This is certainly a worthy fight!
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Rita, I am active on some pretty big forums.. do you mind if I post this link over there?

*hugs*


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Jodi. That would be great. I wish they made it a little easier but it is still worth it. Thanks again. You are the best!!!!!!!!

Laurief, Lynn, and everyone - Thanks for all your support. You are all soooooooooo wonderful.


----------

